# Color Laser Printers Vs Inkjet Printers



## Oolong (Jan 20, 2008)

When printing heat transfers, I notice paper is available for both inkjet and color laser printers (with different types of laser printer transfers depending on if it uses fuser oils or not).

I'm curious what difference it will make if a transfer was printed using an inkjet or a laser printer? Naturally I'm interested in using a color laser printers as they are cheaper per print.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Oolong said:


> When printing heat transfers, I notice paper is available for both inkjet and color laser printers (with different types of laser printer transfers depending on if it uses fuser oils or not).
> 
> I'm curious what difference it will make if a transfer was printed using an inkjet or a laser printer? Naturally I'm interested in using a color laser printers as they are cheaper per print.


No clogging issue with laser printer for one. There is also available self weeding transfer paper *Imageclip *that works with laser printers. There are some claim for inkjet printer but the ones I tried were disappointing. Others require sublimation ink which is very expensive ink. Inkjet inks cost more to print than laser toner to begin with and adding sublimation makes it more expensive. Laser transfer pressed images are more durable, vibrant and softer hand than some inkjet transfer papers.


----------



## Oolong (Jan 20, 2008)

Really? I'm quite surprised!

I would have thought that inkjet prints would have been prefered.

Why if laser's feel is softer, cost per print is cheaper, and the durability is longer would people prefer inkjet?

How would sublimation transfers, standard inkjet transfers, pigment inkjet transfers, and laser transfers rank?

From my understanding, it would go:
Sublimation
Laser
Pigment
Transfers

Is that right?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

hi Jeremy 
the cost of start up you can got Epson c88 for $45 to $75 and plug it in and there you go but when the ink runs out about 100 pics you need to buy more cartridges they do cost lot ..
color laser printer start at $500 to $1,000 but you can print for long time I think on one site I seen that you can print 5,000 papers may be more or less


----------



## jclynn67 (Mar 11, 2007)

I have been wondering if I should get a laser printer ... but haven't taken time yet to research the best ones for transfers yet ... going to be doing that in the near future ... I know there is alot of discussions on this forum about them.


----------



## authenticboricua (Oct 23, 2007)

HP makes some nice color laser printers and you can get a referb from Staples online for a good price.


----------



## smalltown785 (Jan 4, 2008)

Okay I am interested in imformation about the laser printers. I know nothing. I have several inkjet printers and have never been happy with there durablity. I have used dye ink, sub(to expensive for shirts) and pigment. I also use bulk cis system. I have both hp and epson printers. None of these suit me. I have bought color copier paper and had them printed at ups and various other printing places. Not satisflied. I have very little confidence in the transfers and have done some very nice artwork. Nearly everything I print I use an 11-17 print. Laser is very expensive for a color printer that will print this size. I have seen shirts made with the print to shirt machines and they didn't look any different then mine after they were washed. I need help in this area. Can someone suggest a laser printer that I can count on. Solid Lettering is my worse nightmare. I purchased a vinyl cutter but I can make things so much neater with print.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

smalltown785 said:


> Okay I am interested in imformation about the laser printers. I know nothing. I have several inkjet printers and have never been happy with there durablity. I have used dye ink, sub(to expensive for shirts) and pigment. I also use bulk cis system. I have both hp and epson printers. None of these suit me. I have bought color copier paper and had them printed at ups and various other printing places. Not satisflied. I have very little confidence in the transfers and have done some very nice artwork. Nearly everything I print I use an 11-17 print. Laser is very expensive for a color printer that will print this size. I have seen shirts made with the print to shirt machines and they didn't look any different then mine after they were washed. I need help in this area. Can someone suggest a laser printer that I can count on. Solid Lettering is my worse nightmare. I purchased a vinyl cutter but I can make things so much neater with print.


If you are looking for 11X17 color laser printer I have read good reports on Oki C8800. It is about $1,600.00 to $1,900.00 depending where you buy it and how much rebate is applied to the price. A couple of members I know, rrc62 and patchmaster swear by it. Rrc62 uses both *Imageclip *and *Duracotton* while patchmaster I believe uses strictly *Imageclip*. I own a Oki C5200Ne 8.5X11 format (discontinued) and use *Imageclip*. I like *Imageclip *over *Duracotton* because it is self weeding and it works very well on light colored shirt. It is not limited to white and ash and no polymer box issue before and after wash.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Oolong said:


> Really? I'm quite surprised!
> 
> I would have thought that inkjet prints would have been prefered.
> 
> ...


In my book I would say yes to that.


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

Right now there is a great deal on the Oki c5500n. It's at Staples.com. Price is $599 and a $250 rebate for a total of $349. And Free Shipping! I'm buying one tomorrow.

I also believe the same deal is available at the store. Additionally, if you buy it online and don't like it there is a 14 day return and it can be returned to the store.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i have oki laser 5500 and 2 epson c88 with sublimation and pigment ink. If you are doing only white shirt and bulk printing go for laser but if you want to do on white and black garment go for inkjet. The printing on laser for dark is not really good compare to printout in inkjet. I do test on inkjet using selfweeding paper and it's great than imageclip. Imageclip has 2 process while in selfweeding only one and you can used pigment ink too. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t38357.html


----------



## smalltown785 (Jan 4, 2008)

Okay I am really curious. I have a c88 for dye sub. 2 epson 1280s for inkjet and a hp cp1700 for inkjet and 2 old hp 1120s which by the way still seem to print better color. I really am interested in the laser if they hold up better after washing and do not run. I have no trouble with them running but occasionally one of my customers does. I don't know what they do and have been trying to track it. Anyway another question is what is self weeding paper and do you use it for regular inkjet transfer paper I sure am tired of cutting. What is the cost of it, where do I get it. Also what are the cost of the toner cartridges for the laser can they be refilled or use bulk. I was using one the 1280 originally for dye sub but decided in a hurry to get rid of the extra 2 colors. The ink is two expensive to print in 11-17. The cp1700 uses black pigment ink which turns redish when heat pressed. I can't seem to conpensate for this and I am tried of buying printers and ink that just doesn't do a really really good job.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

***Anyway another question is what is self weeding paper and do you use it for regular inkjet transfer paper I sure am tired of cutting. What is the cost of it, where do I get it.***

You can buy the self weeding paper in ebay and read the link about selfcutting paper in this forum and watch the video. I tried pigment ink in selfcutting and really good result that transfer paper but if you have sublimation ink it's better to used it because it has vivid result. I'm trying to do wast test maybe i'll post the result tomorrow. I think the price of one selfcutting paper is $1.5 ea


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

you can buy the same paper from the one who makes it price is $0.48 here is web site ¡ËYIWU TAIYI ARTS&CRAFTS¡Ë


----------



## smalltown785 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks. So this paper can only be used with sublimation ink?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> you can buy the same paper from the one who makes it price is $0.48 here is web site ¡ËYIWU TAIYI ARTS&CRAFTS¡Ë


Can you order from them small quantity?how much is the minimum purchase?thanks


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

For the Chinese paper in Mrdavids link, yes, sub dye is good. The pigment ink test results are in for that, and they showed it is not good for pigment ink. 



smalltown785 said:



> Thanks. So this paper can only be used with sublimation ink?


----------

